# Melimine shop cabinets



## sprucegum (Dec 26, 2020)

Went to the box store last week and picked up a few sheets of melimine for some shop cabinets. I have never worked with it before nor have I ever built frameless cabinets. They are not going together bad I made a few oh sh&+$ but nothing that will matter in the shop. I did not bother with the edge banding but I think I will give the edges a coat of white enamel. They are very economical to build probably around $30 each they are 12" x 24" x 36". I am building 4 in all I used 3 sheets of melimine and some left over particle board from a assembly table that I built last week. I will have a good size piece left over I am going to try out the slat wall router bit that I bought 2 years ago and never used.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 26, 2020)

Nice job Dave. These cabinets will be handy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 26, 2020)

Dave, I liked what you are doing, but it looks like you could have used a negative rake blade to cut the melamine. I don't think too many people know there is a specific blade made for it. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 26, 2020)

I actually did research it and knew about the blade but thought I would probably never need it again so I cheaped out. I may have to rethink that because it is going good enough that I may do a few for the garage and laundry room. Can't buy any cabinets for that money that will take much of a load. 3/4" melimine assembled with pocket screws feels rock solid.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Dec 26, 2020)

In a part of my life I prefer to forget, I cut hundreds of truckloads of melamine. The smell of it still gives me a headache.
You can get away without the fancy blades with a little care. Make sure the blade you are using is good and sharp, keep the blade height as low as possible (this essentially changes the rake angle respective to the board surface. Push as slow and consitently as possible and make a zero clearance insert for the saw. A "finish cut" blade helps too. More teeth, better cut. A 10" blade should have at least 80 teeth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 26, 2020)

I have that 80 tooth negative rake blade. Bought it back in '88 probably, and only used it on 2 melamine jobs. Then, I started using it to cut any and all sheet goods going into cabinets and furniture. I also used it for cross cutting lumber . After that, on specific cuts, I'll use it for ripping. Not a lot, but some none the less. I have gotten some of the cleanest cuts I've ever made. Now, it needs sharpening again. A 32 year old blade and it's still good. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 27, 2020)

Man these things are filling up fast. Trying to organize things so that it makes sense at least to me. Probably it will take a while for everything to find it's place.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 27, 2020)

Hate to be a spoilded sport about this, but just wait until you have so much stuff in them you won't be able to find what you're looking for. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 27, 2020)

Well I found something while I was putting stuff away that I forgot I had. Years ago I bought a 7 1/4" 60 tooth negative rake blade. It was used to trim about 6" off the ends of about 70 sheets of maple plywood and has not been used since. It would have worked just fine on my table saw to cut melimine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 27, 2020)

sprucegum said:


> Well I found something while I was putting stuff away that I forgot I had. Years ago I bought a 7 1/4" 60 tooth negative rake blade. It was used to trim about 6" off the ends of about 70 sheets of maple plywood and has not been used since. It would have worked just fine on my table saw to cut melimine.


Ok, now that you found it, put a nail or screw in one of those doors in your brand spanking new cabinets, and store that blade there. You could even write a notice that the blade is for cutting "Melamine and veneered sheet goods only". ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------

